# Electric Hoist Stalls Truck



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I've got a GMC 3500 with an electric/ hydraulic dump body on it. Whenever I go to raise the hoist, the head lights come on dimly and the horn sounds and if the button is held for anymore than 2 seconds, the truck stalls. The solenoid on the hoist motor clicks even though I just replaced it. The power wire for the hoist is right to the positive end of the battery, and it is ground is through the pump/ motor and right to the frame. All of the connections are clean and tight. I am guessing that somewhere there is a wire somewhere that is lightly grounding, but there is miles of wiring on this truck and don't want to tear apart everything. Just seeing where I should start if anybody has any insight.

Thank You

PS. There is no problem with the hoist, because I hooked it up to another battery and it works flawlessly. I have also unhooked the trucks positive battery cable from the battery and it still doesn't work when it's grounded to the frame.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm going to say bad ground. Try hooking some jumper cables up from the pump to the ground on the battery to check.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Bad Solenoid?


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Bad ground almost for certain. Nichols Landsca nailed the exact way to test it. A good ground is not about connecting it to the largest metal as close as possible, it is about the lowest amount of resistance back to the source. I would take a close look at the ground from the battery to chassis.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

bad is your ground.


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

*Fixed*

Yep it was the ground. The truck has two wires off the - side of the battery, a heavy and a light gauge. It was the light one that went to the body of the truck. I cleaned and greased them both and shes good to go. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Upgrade that ground to a far larger wire. You are basically giving your truck a heart attack with that small guage wire from battery to chassis.


----------

